# Buspirone For Restlessness



## mikedango (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi all,

I am a DP/DR sufferer for many years, but I think I am finally getting better (I use "think" because I still refuse to believe it - just too much past disappointment). I also am trying to find my way out of a major depressive episode that began in 2014, (severe depression from mid 2014 until late 2017) but I also believe I am coming out of the worst of the depression.

I am currently taking 250mg clomipramine, 250mg lamictal, and 200mg modafinil. I feel somewhat better but my restlessness has gotten out of control, and my Doc is considering adding buspirone. I was wondering if anyone is or has taken buspirone with all or some of the drugs I am currently on, and how your fared.

I have an amazing Doctor now, and she is really working with me with the DP/DR (I went through hell trying to find a good doctor for years that understands DP/DR).

Any responses greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

So just saw this.. I have no idea about buspirone, did it help?

How helpful did you find the modafinil? Is ur dp chronic?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I took buspirone when I had severe anxiety during a depressive episode. It was worthless. It is a good option for doctors who are afraid to prescribe Xanax, klonopin, valium or other benzos that actually do work against anxiety.

Also, modafinil is an energizing medication. If you aren't falling asleep when you shouldn't be, maybe it is the reason for your restlessness? I have had 4 severe episodes of major depression. I have been on a lot of depression medications.

Tricyclics, SSRIs, SNRIs, etc. I tolerated the side effects well. But, the best medication I have taken (and still take) is Lexapro - Escitalopram. Zero side effects and as effective as any depression med I have taken. (including lamictal).

What really changed my mental health, and life, was ECT. I had 7 or 8 sessions over a 2 week period at a VA hospital. Best move I ever made. I've been symptom free for over 5 years, and believe I will be for life.


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

You've been symptom free, yet you still take an antidepressant? How does that make sense?

ECT causes brain damage and it's by far the most regrettable thing I've ever done. I would rather die than do it again. I totally lost myself and hardly feel human anymore. I pray and hope I somehow recover from this barbaric, criminal 'treatment.'


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

dam dreamedm when did u get ect done? i ant ever fuckin wit that shit


----------

